# WV Summer Open 2011



## nlCuber22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello. 

My friend Ryan McCune (Skatemaster78 on here) and I are looking at holding a competition in either Clarksburg or Morgantown, West Virginia (still looking at venues) but it will more than likely be held at Robert C. Byrd High School in Clarksburg, WV. We're just now getting in contact with delegates, but if one sees this (Bob Burton, Mike Hughey, or Jim Mertens most likely) please PM me or Ryan on here, or respond to our e-mail.
We're not totally sure about the date, so we wanted to ask for suggestions on that. Originally, we planned to have it in early-mid June, but it mostly depends on those who would like to come. 

This would be a one-day competition held on a Saturday, registration most likely being around $10, however, this could change with the number of competitors. Who would be interested in coming? What events would you like to see? We're most likely holding all of the following: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Magic, Master Magic, Pyraminx and 5x5. However, this depends on interest, so please post what you would be interested in. Thanks.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2011)

Very doubtful for me; that's a 7 hour drive.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bob said:


> Very doubtful for me; that's a 7 hour drive.


 
As I said in my e-mail, I'll pay for your gas to and from and give you a place to stay for the night before the competition and after if you need it. I'm sure that's expected, but I don't know if it helps your decision any.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure if I could make it. It's pretty much the same distance as going to MIT, which is really far.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll go if there are enough rounds of OH.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2011)

It's more the amount of time than anything else. I work for a living, so it means working all day and then driving for that long...then driving back. :/

I try to limit competitions to within about a 4 hour radius from home. I have made exceptions to this, but they were rare.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 30, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I'll go if there are enough rounds of OH.


 
I like OH too.. so most likely 2 or maybe even 3 if time allows.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 30, 2011)

> I like OH too.. so most likely 2 or maybe even 3 if time allows.



Excellent! I demand there rounds.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bob said:


> It's more the amount of time than anything else. I work for a living, so it means working all day and then driving for that long...then driving back. :/
> 
> I try to limit competitions to within about a 4 hour radius from home. I have made exceptions to this, but they were rare.


 
Ahh.. I understand. Well you decide you can do it, let me know.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

PLEASE get Mike Hughey as the delegate, not to say others aren't very good, but I want to meet him 

These are the events I'd like, and also note that Multi BLD is very rare in competitions so it'd be good to get that in, possibly have that in a pick/choose format where you either do Multi or you do something else

2x2x2-5x5x5
OH
BLD
Pyra
FMC or Multi

I don't really want Pyra but yeah. FMC could be there for a pick/choose. FMC is quiet and so is multi! So it would help with performance.

I also realize time constraints may force some of that to not happen but I really do think that FMC/Multi combination should be done

I'd <3 you forever if it was held.

Also, uh, <_<..what else.
Oya, I'm coming ^_^
Edit-Whoa, 5 hour drive..maybe. If multi is held then I shall be going.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 30, 2011)

6 hour drive for me, so I highly doubt I'll go to this. I might see about car pooling or something though.


----------



## teller (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm interested...but my daughter graduating right around that time, and then we're moving to Morgantown so really August works better for me.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 30, 2011)

teller said:


> I'm interested...but my daughter graduating right around that time, and then we're moving to Morgantown so really August works better for me.



I _may_ try to organize one in October or November if I can. I hope you can make it to this one, your fingertricks are even more awesome in person.


----------



## teller (Jan 31, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I _may_ try to organize one in October or November if I can. I hope you can make it to this one, your fingertricks are even more awesome in person.


 
Haha, thanks...I will try to make this one, but if I miss it I will be at every WV comp from here on out.


----------

